# A Challenge



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

On January 23 2013 I challenge you to do a random act of kindness. Why you say :shrug: why not. Let's see if we can change our worlds. We can talk about it on the 23rd


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

We should do this everyday if we have the opportunity. Even opening a door for someone is a kindness.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I do random acts of kindness whenever the needing situation randomly presents itself and I randomly feel like being kind.

I do not plan them or discuss ones that I have extended as both actions change a random act of kindness into an action one has taken to achieve some sort of recognition from society. Random acts of kindness should be anonymous acts of kindness with no recognition beyond our own inner pleasure at having done them.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Big Dave said:


> On January 23 2013 I challenge you to do a random act of kindness.


If'n I have to plan on doing an "act of kindness" on the 23rd doesn't that defeat the "random" thought. 

I'm with the others, as to acts of kindness - I do what I do not needing it to be recognized nor discussed. 
In most cases it's just doin' things that I was tought as a young'n to do; respect your elders, help where you can, and treat people the way you would want to be treated...........


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Mama said "If you do something nice for someone, and more that you and them know about it, you may be doing it for the wrong reasons."


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Ah, shucks, you are my kind of people. Quietly doing a bit here and there. Thanks.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Took a magazine to a shut in.


----------

